# Ready for harvesT?



## matias2911 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok so my girls been flowering for about 4-5 weeks now , she's been through hell (spider mites, ph fluctuation, nitrogen , potassium and phosphorous deficiencies to name a few...) the buds are small but the pistils are starting to turn brown, ill post up some pics, when do you think they'll be ready for harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2007)

5 more weeks.


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 1, 2007)

ok, can't wait, hope she survives till then


----------



## pauliojr (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea they definitely look like they need at least one more month. Good luck!!


----------



## Celticman (Feb 1, 2007)

What kind of lights are you using/
And what strain of weed?

Celticman


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im growing outdoors (central america) , the strain is called ''mango punto rojo'' which means something like red mango, it's a local midgrade with small buds and known for it's fruity smell


----------



## whitey111 (Feb 1, 2007)

el nombre de su mota es "mango red fuck". donde en el otro lado de mexico vives?


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 1, 2007)

Guatemala hermano, you know the strain? buenisima mota aqui en centro america, crece como la hierba que es...


----------



## AssGasOrGrass (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it just me? or are those buds microscopic?


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, i know she looks a bit small, but as i said it's my 1`st grow and ive been making every conceivable mistake on her, but im still trying to let her grow out to her fullest and at least scoring a bit of bud... I don't care if it isn't AA weed ill be proud of it anyways...


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 3, 2007)

mos def sativa dominant right?


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 21, 2007)

just a lil update, this must be the 7-8th week budding and she stil not done yet , just when it looks as if its gonna start dying a new surge of pistils appear all over, how is she looking so far?


----------



## Mr. Green Thumb (Feb 21, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## Indica415 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks alittle burnt up as you can see on most of the leaves. but u will get bud off that plant for sure.


----------



## Godkas (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats not too small of a plant. Give it some extra love for the next two weeks and i think she'll beef up a bit.


----------



## splifman (Feb 21, 2007)

well said. It seems to be a sativa strain and i hear, in general those take much longer than 6 weeks to flower.


----------



## Bongman (Feb 21, 2007)

I need to get a camera that good.


----------



## Godkas (Feb 21, 2007)

Bongman said:


> I need to get a camera that good.



Check out the Canon Rebel XTi. Thats what I use to photograph my op its 10.2 megapixel with te body and many of the features a 35mm has.

FYI all my uploaded images are severely degraded to save space. (the thing pumps out 4MB pictures and higher all day long.)


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Apr 9, 2007)

punto means pussy in spanish! weee


----------



## insertedtexthere (Apr 17, 2007)

XTi's are the shit, my roomie has one.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Apr 28, 2008)

there is no such thing as mango punta rojo.....there is only punto rojo which comes from the mountains of medellin


----------



## gogrow (Apr 28, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> there is no such thing as mango punta rojo.....there is only punto rojo which comes from the mountains of medellin


 
with what authority do you say this?? i have smoked strains that you have not only not heard of, but will never see in your lifetime, unless i give you some seeds. how can you call bullshit on this man... there are hundreds of local strains around the world that most people will never smoke....


----------



## Drr (Jun 23, 2009)

gogrow said:


> with what authority do you say this?? i have smoked strains that you have not only not heard of, but will never see in your lifetime, unless i give you some seeds. how can you call bullshit on this man... there are hundreds of local strains around the world that most people will never smoke....


True thing..


----------



## fonkee (Jun 23, 2009)

punto means point...


----------

